

Dave Ungar at Stanford U: Self language creator on its history and influence - russellallen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ka4KY7TMTU

======
anamax
That talk was on Sept 30, 2009, at Stanford's EE380, Computer Systems
Colloquium. <http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/>

It's open to all. Almost all talks are webcast and most of the ones that are
webcast are available online "forever".

FWIW, I introduce Dr. Ungar.

